# Any other good research companies that does not use bitcoin?



## jtwannagrow (Sep 22, 2017)

Seem to b a pain in the ass to try n get bitcoin?


----------



## t1mtnntgn (Sep 22, 2017)

1 like


----------



## chemiuser (Oct 24, 2017)

jtwannagrow said:


> Seem to b a pain in the ass to try n get bitcoin?



Coinbase is an easy way to buy them with CC. After I setup an account it takes barely a minute. With alot of these companies it seems bitcoin or Monero seems the best way to go.


----------



## mikephilip (Dec 19, 2017)

Indeed coinbase is amazing website but it's just supporting USA 


chemiuser said:


> Coinbase is an easy way to buy them with CC. After I setup an account it takes barely a minute. With alot of these companies it seems bitcoin or Monero seems the best way to go.


----------



## 45PRs (Dec 20, 2017)

chemiuser said:


> Coinbase is an easy way to buy them with CC. After I setup an account it takes barely a minute. With alot of these companies it seems bitcoin or Monero seems the best way to go.



The transaction fees are getting outrageous.


----------



## TheGrapist (Jan 7, 2018)

A LOT of sellers have started taking etherium because of the bitcoin fees.


----------

